# Identify my G. Rosea's sex?



## KrnSpark (Jul 8, 2009)

Btw, I don't know if it's just me or not but its underside seems really dark, is this normal?


----------



## lithiumflower9 (Jul 8, 2009)

Pre-molt maybe?  Sorry I'm bad at sexing from actual spiders (molt skins, I can do) or I'd take a crack at it.


----------



## 8legedemily (Jul 8, 2009)

i would say female


----------



## Paramite (Jul 8, 2009)

It's a girl.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 8, 2009)

Most _G. rosea_s have a very dark underside.  It's because of this that I don't like ventral sexing on these specimen since the dark hairs make it difficult to see epiandrous fusillae.  That being said, I think I see a tight bundle of darker hairs above the furrow so I'll go with male for now.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 8, 2009)

Really? I can't see any. Besides the whole shape of the area screams female to me.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 8, 2009)

I also see a bundle of hairs near the furrow.:? :? :? 


I'm going with male.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I see a small bundle of differently coloured hairs there.  This is why I don't consider a ventral sexing a guaranteed sexing.

Too much left up to interpretation.



Paramite said:


> Really? I can't see any. Besides the whole shape of the area screams female to me.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 8, 2009)

There's only room for interpration when we are sexing by pictures. It's fool proof when you actually see the spider and know what you're doing. I'm still pretty sure that's a female, even though I'm not an expert when it comes to Grammostola's.

Edit: To the OP, could you take another picture?


----------



## Sathane (Jul 8, 2009)

Agreed.  Pictures make it much harder.  I'm also not a ventral sexing expert by any stretch of the imagination either though.



Paramite said:


> There's only room for interpration when we are sexing by pictures. It's fool proof when you actually see the spider and know what you're doing. I'm still pretty sure that's a female, even though I'm not an expert when it comes to Grammostola's.
> 
> Edit: To the OP, could you take another picture?


----------



## KrnSpark (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pic*







Here's another picture I recently took. Some of the hairs are kinda shiny because of the flash of the camera. Also it's kind of off topic but how often am I supposed to change my tarantula's water bowl?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 8, 2009)

I change water once the bowl dries up, then I overflow it so some of the substrate is soaked (primarily for the isopods.)


----------



## dukegarda (Jul 8, 2009)

GASP!  

Hermaphrodite!


----------



## Paramite (Jul 8, 2009)

Still looks female.


----------



## Bosing (Jul 9, 2009)

Female for me.


----------



## DethNotSuicide (Oct 15, 2010)

from what ive learned, looks female. but dont quote me


----------



## Stan Schultz (Oct 16, 2010)

KrnSpark said:


> ... Identify my G. Rosea's sex? ...


95% probability of female. The epigynal plate is wide and the rear margin quite thick. No epiandrous fusilae are *readily* discernible. (C'mon people! On a rose they're so obvious there wouldn't be any doubt!)

Now, when are you going to try breeding her?


----------



## Mamisha-X (Oct 16, 2010)

Personaly I think male...


----------



## DethNotSuicide (Oct 17, 2010)

Pikaia said:


> 95% probability of female. The epigynal plate is wide and the rear margin quite thick. No epiandrous fusilae are *readily* discernible. (C'mon people! On a rose they're so obvious there wouldn't be any doubt!)
> 
> Now, when are you going to try breeding her?


im not. she is my first T. and i just wanted to know the gender


----------



## Hobo (Oct 17, 2010)

DethNotSuicide said:


> im not. she is my first T. and i just wanted to know the gender


He was talking to the OP, KrnSpark.

 ...who started this thread more than a year ago and hasn't checked in since then


----------

